# Causas para que se funda un bombillo fluorescente?



## monohmg (Ene 21, 2010)

Hola, necesito urgentemente que alguien me diga con seguridad cuales son las posibles causas para que una lampara que utiliza un balasto sylvania o triad con voltaje de entrada nominal de 120 a 277V funda los bombillos con mucha frecuencia... Aclaro que los bombillos se funden en un area determinada de la oficina con mayor frecuencia.

Me gustaria saber si es posible que exista algun problema en la instalacion electrica de los circuitos, si es posible que una regulacion de voltaje en la cual resulte alimentada la lampara con menos de 120V sea lo que cause el constante daño?

Algunas opiniones por favor urgente..

Gracias y saludos

Las lamparas son como esta:


----------



## pablofunes90 (Ene 21, 2010)

si la conexión eléctrica está bien hecha no hay motivos para que se quemen... de todas maneras si el precio no es prohibitivo yo cambiaría la lámpara completa con balasto y todo


----------



## monohmg (Ene 21, 2010)

Ya se han cambiado completas... son muchas lamparas y se funden a veces los bombillos y algunas veces se funden los balastos tambien... unos tecnicos dicen que es mala calidad de los balastos o los bombillos, el proveedor de las lamparas dice que como ellos no las instalaron el problema puede ser la instalacion... 

Pero ninguno da con el problema, el proveedor no quiere mandar a alguien a revisar la instalacion.. 

Alguna otra hipotesis? Gracias por responder


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 21, 2010)

monohmg dijo:


> Ya se han cambiado completas... son muchas lamparas y se funden a veces los bombillos y algunas veces se funden los balastos tambien... unos tecnicos dicen que es mala calidad de los balastos o los bombillos, el proveedor de las lamparas dice que como ellos no las instalaron el problema puede ser la instalacion...
> 
> Pero ninguno da con el problema, el proveedor no quiere mandar a alguien a revisar la instalacion..


Si ya se cambiaron completas varias veces y sigue el problema entonces se puede descartar la calidad de las lamparas y los balastos.


En iluminacion de oficinas se acostumbra colgar grupos de luces de diferentes fases de una linea trifasica. 
Si ese fuera el caso, por motivos probablemente externos, una fase debe andar molestando con sobretensiones  -->  Seria cuestion de modificar la conexion en el tablero de manera que esas luces tomen tension de otra fase.


----------



## monohmg (Ene 21, 2010)

Pues yo la verdad no si si las sobretensiones sean un problema, porque como mencione, los balastos tienen como voltaje de entrada un rango de 120 a 277 V entonces si estan alimentadas a 120 una sobretension no va a sobrepasar los 277V.

No se si estoy equivocado, pero eso es lo que creo

Gracias por la opinion


----------



## pablofunes90 (Ene 21, 2010)

opino lo mismo que eduardo... deberia revisarse la instalacion electrica en ese sector... en mi corta experiencia eh visto de todo... lo mejor será que un electricista revise el sector antes de que se sigan quemando lamparas... 
con respecto a las sobretensiones no las subestimes ya que una sobretension producida por  la descarga inversa de una bobina por ejemplo de un motor supera los mil volts tranquilamente solo por unos milisegundos


----------



## monohmg (Ene 21, 2010)

Pero entonces creen que la causa mas posible sea por sobretensiones en esa fase?, cual seria una solucion definitiva? un regulador para la ilumnacion? o existira un problema en la red de energia del edificio donde esta la oficina?

El edificio tiene dos ascensores, pero no se si ellos puedan causar esas perturbaciones en la oficina.. por otro lado, note que las lamparas que quitaron tienen cortados los cables de fase y neutro, pero en el punto donde va conectada la tierra no hay nada.. sera que el problema es por no tener el polo a tierra conectado al balasto?

Gracias


----------



## pablofunes90 (Ene 21, 2010)

el cable de tierra es solo para la seguridad humana... descartalo... me preocupa el tema de los ascensores


----------



## monohmg (Ene 21, 2010)

Hay alguna manera de detectar el problema? midiendo voltajes o algo?

Es posible que un voltaje inferior a 120V cause el problema o tambien descarto esa posibilidad?


----------



## pablofunes90 (Ene 21, 2010)

mm si puede ser, el vajon de tension es otra posibilidad aunque menos probable...
la medicion seria ente los pines de la luminaria aunque tendiras que estar todo el dia...


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 25, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Si ya se cambiaron completas varias veces y sigue el problema entonces se puede descartar la calidad de las lamparas y los balastos.



Yo no descartaria la calidad, especialmente si solo sucede con una marca de equipos...

Pero hay que revisar si siempre es la misma marca y si sucede en varias localizaciones, y por el contrario si en la zona afectada solo se queman lamparas de la misma marca o de marcas diferentes.... 

Si se queman lamparas de marcas diferentes entonces es una cuestion de calidad de energia electrica

Si se queman lamparas de una sola marca entonces es calidad de los equipos....


----------

